
Anti-Fascist MIT license - mrzool
https://github.com/jamiebuilds/anti-fascist-mit-license
======
welcome_dragon
Ah yes. Use an overloaded term like fascist which has a definition but is
thrown around to usually mean "anyone who doesn't agree with me".

~~~
ironchief
Confirmed. 46% of US voters are fascist.

    
    
      "Fascist" can be understood as any entity which supports radical authoritarian
      nationalism. Example: Donald Trump is a fascist, if you donated to his
      campaign then all rights provided by this license are not granted to you.

------
chipuni
I'm a US citizen. Am I "financially supporting fascists" by paying Federal
taxes?

~~~
incadenza
According to a pretty charitable read of this lisence, then yes. Absolutely.

------
hlieberman
This license is non-free and shouldn't be used for the same reason that the
JSON license is non-free and shouldn't be used.

------
60secz
It's amazing how deeply and completely someone can miss the entire point of
the MIT license.

------
JBReefer
This is cool, even if edgy. What are some other interesting licenses? Is there
a fascist only license? What about anti-communist licenses, or licenses only
for communists?

Can I license my project ONLY to one ethnicity or religion? I know you can be
discriminatory for clubs, like YMCA used to be, or the JCC, but can you be for
IP?

